# Stupid newbie ? re: rolling rafts for storage



## Cleatus (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey all,

I have been rafting w/ my friends for years and have an Air Lynx II I've taken on multi-day trips. I am trying to decide on a raft. One issue I will have is that I do not have space to store it inflated. Could possibly in the spring/summer, but def'lly not winter. 

Anyway, are certain fabrics worse to roll up for storage than others? Also any real difference between glued vs. welded seams? 

Thanks and please do not tell me to search the threads, b/c all the thread returns you get say "hey search the threads" (unless you got a link to a good one). 

Thanks again


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Of all the raft material out there it is my opinion that hypalon is the easiest to roll up. PVC & urathane can be a bit stiff, but will roll up too (usually taking up a bit more space). Good luck with your search for a new boat!


----------



## Cleatus (Sep 1, 2012)

Mostly I am concerned with damage to the material vs. difficulty to roll/bulkiness, etc. I had to roll and store my AIRE lynx for about 2.5 years (and did not 303 it first) and it is certainly worse for the wear, with a few small cracks in the rubber where it was creased.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

PVC or Hypalon you need to 303 it before storage.


----------



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

I have rolled my sotar (plastic) boats for over 2 years with out use or 303ing them with no problems.

I store my hyside paddle cat (hypolan) rolled all the time again no 303 with no problems.

Sotar told me to be careful with the edges of there boats when rolled, as they could be damaged if something rubbed against them...but they were stored in my garage all winter, and summer, with no issues.

hope that helps.


scott


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I baby powdered my boat one year and 303'd it the other and she always wakes up from her winter nap unscathed and ready to roll!


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Hypalon stores best rolled, PVC will store rolled but doesn't like it, avoid rolling urethane for any real length of time... & 303 is good for all boats. Hope that helps, good luck finding your boat!


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

I've rolled my14' NRS Hypalon for 3 years. Never a problem, be sure to put it to bed clean, dry and lathered with 303. It's looked new every time I roll it out on the ramp.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I've rolled my Hyside Hypalon 14ft. for the past 10 years. Still looks new. The 303 is key IMHO. Not for when it is rolled though, but when it see's the sun. I always give my boat a good lathering of 303 at the beginning of the season. and then one before storage. I have my rubber and frame attached to the ceiling of my garage for winter storage.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

The NRS website has some good videos on how to properly roll/store a raft.


----------



## Cleatus (Sep 1, 2012)

thank you for all the replies, very helpful.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

On a side note, I roll my raft a little different every time. This avoids "memory folds" which can lead to cracks eventually.


----------

